# Wasp nano top cap who has stock



## G5Tank (15/7/18)

Who has stock of wasp nano top cap


----------



## Huffapuff (15/7/18)

G5Tank said:


> Who has stock of wasp nano top cap


The wasp nano is so cheap why don't you just buy a new one?


----------

